# New To The Outbackers Club



## TwillnCkeen (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello everyone, we are proud new owners of a brand new 2006 Outback 30FRKS fifth wheel. We just took delivery Friday and went on a weekend excursion and we absolutely love it. We traded in our 2006 Coachmen SOA travel trailer that we owned for a year. We were newbie's when we bought that. Now we are 5er newbies. We just love the floor plan on our Outback as she loves all of the counter top space for food preperation and I love all the storage underneath and room inside compared to our TT. We will be off to Talladega for Nascar races in a little over a week and we can't wait. Anyone else going to Talladega??? Hope to see some other Outbackers there!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Theresa n Carey said:


> Hello everyone, we are proud new owners of a brand new 2006 Outback 30FRKS fifth wheel. We just took delivery Friday and went on a weekend excursion and we absolutely love it. We traded in our 2006 Coachmen SOA travel trailer that we owned for a year. We were newbie's when we bought that. Now we are 5er newbies. We just love the floor plan on our Outback as she loves all of the counter top space for food preperation and I love all the storage underneath and room inside compared to our TT. We will be off to Talladega for Nascar races in a little over a week and we can't wait. Anyone else going to Talladega??? Hope to see some other Outbackers there!!!


Welcome to the family. We can't make to to Talledega, but we have permanent camping in Richmond for the races there. Perhaps you could join us next year. Our neighbors this year were from Ohio and said it is a pretty easy drive. Don't know who your driver in the chase is, but I say, "Go Jr!" and if not, I'm rooting for Harvick!

Have a ball and come to a rally as soon as you can. The friends you will meet there will be friends for life.

Darlene


----------



## TwillnCkeen (Sep 25, 2006)

We currently have season tickets to Bristol and camped there this year and we have a fall package to Talladega and camped there last year and will be this year. We may be trading our spring Bristol tickets for spring Richmond tickets (HOPEFULLY) and will of course camp there if we can. I have only been to Richmond once and it rained Saturday night and they raced on Sunday, so I really want to go back. Maybe we'll see you there in May. How much does it cost for camping there and what kind of hookups do you have?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Theresa n Carey!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 30frks








Glad you found us! Enjoy camping in your beautiful new home away from home
Take care and post often,
Dawn


----------



## Nursurfer (Sep 25, 2006)

Theresa n Carey said:


> Hello everyone, we are proud new owners of a brand new 2006 Outback 30FRKS fifth wheel. We just took delivery Friday and went on a weekend excursion and we absolutely love it. We traded in our 2006 Coachmen SOA travel trailer that we owned for a year. We were newbie's when we bought that. Now we are 5er newbies. We just love the floor plan on our Outback as she loves all of the counter top space for food preperation and I love all the storage underneath and room inside compared to our TT. We will be off to Talladega for Nascar races in a little over a week and we can't wait. Anyone else going to Talladega??? Hope to see some other Outbackers there!!! :sunny:


Hello, everyone, DH and I are the proud new owners of an Outback 21RS. We accept delivery this coming Friday -- can't wait. We are from Georgia, and notice that there are several rallies in this state in October. We will be traveling with our American Eskimo dog, Sasha.She's a great traveler. Hope to take our Grandchildren on a few trips also. We had an older 30' Foretravel years ago. Also had a 19' TT which we took on a month's travel "Out West." Had a great time. Here we are again, looking forward to our travels with the 21RS. DH and I have both been reading the posts this past couple of weeks. GREAT club, fantastic info. DH already plans to make a few modifications, per info from Outbackers, to make the TT for user friendly. Can't wait for Friday.......


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome Theresa n Carey and Nursurfer!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Theresa n Carey and Nursurfer!*








Glad to have you aboard! And congratulations on the new Outbacks!
*WHOO HOO!* Two at a time now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! Congrats on the Fiver!! Hope you enjoy the site! make sure you cruise the threads a bit. Lots a goodies in here!

again WELCOME!!

Eric


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback....

By the way...we just got the same one on August 31. Don't you just love all the room!!!!

Good luck with the Outback.

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Theresa n Carey!
















Welcome to Outbackers









Hope you enjoy your new Trailer 
Happy Camping

Willie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Theresa n Carey to the Outback Family 
And congrats on the 30 FRKS
Enjoy your new toy and have fun camping









Don


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to the fourm and I hope you enjoy your 30FRKS.









Angelo


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

From one newbie to another - Welcome and congrats on the new Outback! We got our 29fbhs a few weeks ago and absolutely love it! Enjoy!!!!!!!!
Kim&Allen


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hello everyone, we are proud new owners of a brand new 2006 Outback 30FRKS fifth wheel.


Is that the one with the rear kitchen and the sofa and two chairs across from it? I love that trailer! If ti weren't for the grandkids and not having a big pick-up I'd go for that one!!!!

Enjoy.

And welcome to Outbackers!

Mark


----------

